# TROJ_Generic.DIT removal



## incogneato (Jan 11, 2009)

I am having a problem with Trend Micro anti virus and the TROJ_Generic.DIT virus. I've spent several days and hours on the phone with Trend Mirco to get the problem resolved without any luck.

I tried the Malwarebytes freeware virus scan and it took over 3 hours to complete the scan. It did NOT find or remove the TROJ_Generic.DIT virus from my computer.

The TROJ_Generic.DIT attached itself ONLY to MIE and is ONLY on my PC and ONLY when I open my website at http://www.IGMproducts.com.
It has infected the Thawte logo on the left side bar. The ONLY way I can view my Thawte seal on my site is to open the site using Firefox. Anyone else who goes to my site can see the Thawte logo on the left side bar. I've tried it on several other PCs.

Does ANYONE have another solution to this problem? I called Trend Micro and they said they are having a hard time finding a fix for the virus. I think the problem is ONLY for people who use Trend Micro anti virus software.

I see there's another thread about the same issue. The TROJ_Generic.DIT does not show up on any scan reports. When you try to find it the file does not exist.

I'd really like to get this thing off my pc before something else weird happens.

Can you help? Thanks.


----------

